# Boom Zoom to the Moon



## Dan Turner (Feb 6, 2019)

*Dumb Stuff by Dan*

So I'm siphoning spoiled gas out of my K20 P/U with a drill operated cheapo pump that should draw from the vehicle tank and send it over to a 5 gal. can for disposal.

My ollllllllld hand tools that serve me well with a little maintenance includes an old electric Skil drill with the all metal body....we're talking old (about as old as my 6.5in worm-drive Skil saw).
As I get started by snaking the retrieval hose into the tank....the expansion of gases blow out the filler and lingers around as I'm shielded from the wind. The other hose on the deposit end of the pump goes into the 5 gallon can.

We're good to go. Crank up the old skildrill; set it about 2800rpm and realize.._."this is the way to do it!!"_ 

And then I noticed how un-smart I am with an old brush style electric drill in a cloud of gas vapors with a so-so tank of fuel at both ends. Brush style drills are great...but they come with a continuing electric blue spark from the brush contacting the rotor.

I just look stupid....but there's this profound revelation about *"How F&*(&G Stupid Can I Be?"*










The prospect of blowing up truck tank; gas can and *Dan* next to the natural gas meter feeding the house and only 12 feet away from the overhang of a cedar shake roof....if I survived the explosion and burns, I would not have been able to survive the beating from Susan for burning down the house or the FaceBook abuse that would have followed me like a shadow for the rest of my 2nd & 3rd degree scarred life.

Like most accidents such as this...the *"it sounded like a good idea" *would not have been a good excuse.

I have no idea what I was thinking. I was in a push to get that done to see what kind of carb troubles might be there after replacing the inline filters....cold and misting rain. I was more concerned about comfort than looking at the set up that involved gasoline fumes; next to the Atlanta Gas Meter and within 12 feet directly overhead...the trailing edges of a pre-fireproofed cedar roof. A tri-disaster of my own making in the works was just thaaaat close to Headlines News trying to report the story without falling out of their chairs laughing.

Not quite the legacy I want to leave behind.


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

I'm on the edge of my seat Dan, what happened next? Lol


----------



## Snobnd (Jul 1, 2008)

Drilling Into A Gas Tank Goes Awry (video) - ItemFix


Social Video Factory




www.itemfix.com


----------



## Ed Corrigan (Jul 18, 2019)

So, who held your beer? 😆😆




Dan Turner said:


> ....cold and misting rain.


AKA fire safety protection. You're all good. Carry on.

Glad St. Peter didn't give you another punch on that card. I've done similar.


----------



## FixItFarmer (Dec 7, 2021)

At least you realized it. Plenty of people wouldn't have given it a second thought, that's why we get so many dumb stories. Some people have no concept of the consequence of their actions. Just take it as a sign that the part of your brain that considers that kind of thing is working properly.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Brushless battery drill produces no spark.


----------



## Dan Turner (Feb 6, 2019)

Ed Corrigan said:


> So, who held your beer? 😆😆
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I saw my beer down on the concrete below the filler lid....that way I would have a place to put down my cigarette.<G


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

Dan Turner said:


> I saw my beer down on the concrete below the filler lid....that way I would have a place to put down my cigarette.<G


That's thinking ahead....


----------



## Dan Turner (Feb 6, 2019)

hdavis said:


> I'm on the edge of my seat Dan, what happened next? Lol


moved the can downhill a bit and got the fuel moving the ol' fashioned way. It was slow going but it worked with a line clamp to stop it...empty the can and start back until it was done. Took the filter out; held a bottle under the line and turned it until the line was cleared out. With about 7 gallons of no ethanol back in the tank....sat on the starter for a few seconds; a sputter and a cough....cranked up smooth and topped off the tank.

Runs good. I'm not dead or worse.


----------



## Dan Turner (Feb 6, 2019)

Leo G said:


> Brushless battery drill produces no spark.


I'd feel clumsy walking around with a battery tool and not having to watch my feet to keep from tripping on a cord. That ol' gal has been a faithful tool in my tool bucket and probably would have fared better than me if I had triggered fuel fumes ignition.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

That feeling goes away quick.


----------



## Dan Turner (Feb 6, 2019)

FixItFarmer said:


> At least you realized it. Plenty of people wouldn't have given it a second thought, that's why we get so many dumb stories. Some people have no concept of the consequence of their actions. Just take it as a sign that the part of your brain that considers that kind of thing is working properly.


That's it exactly. If I see something dumb on the jobsite, I've no problem pointing out someone as a knucklehead getting ready to screw the pooch majeur. Now I've got to just keep track of myself and I'm doing a pretty bad job. 










*Good thing the little blue spark juggled a few neurons back to work.*


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

My general rule is if I catch myself being dangerous due to carelessness I go do something else.


----------



## Dan Turner (Feb 6, 2019)

Snobnd said:


> Drilling Into A Gas Tank Goes Awry (video) - ItemFix
> 
> 
> Social Video Factory
> ...


yeah....the common phrase of "it seemed like a good idea at the time...." applies.

Brave guy did the best he could do and even looks like he may have gotten a bit scorched while trying to work out the problem before going for the extinguisher.


----------



## Joe Fairplay (Aug 26, 2021)

Dan Turner said:


> yeah....the common phrase of "it seemed like a good idea at the time...." applies.


----------



## TurfInstallerGuy (3 mo ago)

Jesus **** I showed my coworker this video and we both had the same reaction 

Holy, ****.


----------



## Dan Turner (Feb 6, 2019)

hdavis said:


> My general rule is if I catch myself being dangerous due to carelessness I go do something else.


true enough....there's always something else. If I keep bending nails or dinging up the wood ....move on and come back. If I keep cutting short on the bench....BREAK!! Just do something to clear my head before I start wasting money on dinging up or scrapping some pretty nice millwork. Bag nails and trim are just too expensive for a bad day.


----------



## rrk (Apr 22, 2012)

Jay Leno got burned yesterday working on one of his cars


----------



## Joe Fairplay (Aug 26, 2021)




----------



## Dan Turner (Feb 6, 2019)

rrk said:


> Jay Leno got burned yesterday working on one of his cars


Pretty much as pro a car mechanic as you can get....given his time and cash on hand. It can happen from just a small spark or any flame vs gas fumes that follows back to a load of gas. The guy is a riot....I sure hope he's dealing with the pain and the upcoming notoriety.


----------

